# Possible battery warranty claim



## hare459 (2 mo ago)

Pertinent information:

Model: 2015 Model S 70
Miles: 172,000
Battery warranty expires Dec 3, 2023

I am possibly a candidate for filing a battery warranty claim. To try to determine battery capacity, what I did was:
1) charged to 99%
2) over the next four days, I drove it down to 4% (outside temperatures ranged from 40 F to 70 F)
3) charged to 99%

It showed that since last charge I had driven 127.7 miles and used 33.1 kwh.
But it also showed that I added 48 kwh and 2 kwh were still available to be charged.

I realize that 33.1 kwh underestimates actual capacity since there would be some vampire drain over the four days. However, I did not use any A/C or heat or defrost (though I did use the seat warmer a couple of times). But is the "48 kwh added" accurate or an estimate? If accurate, the capacity would be slightly above 70%; if estimated, capacity is possibly below 70%.

The question: If I schedule and take my car to a service center, how does Tesla determine if the degradation is at least 30%?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

"The measurement method used to determine Battery capacity, and the decision of whether to repair, replace, or provide reconditioned or re-manufactured parts, and the condition of any such replaced, reconditioned or re-manufactured parts, are at the sole discretion of Tesla."



https://www.tesla.com/sites/default/files/downloads/tesla-new-vehicle-limited-warranty-en-us.pdf


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

How many miles was the battery warranty on a 2015 Model S good for? If I not mistaken, the warranty on my 2018 Model 3 expired at 120,000 miles.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> How many miles was the battery warranty on a 2015 Model S good for?


IIRC, unlimited.


----------



## wa4yih (3 mo ago)

Create a service request in the app. Tesla will look and see if your battery is having problems. 
And with the temp going down to 40, I assume that you know that the battery will only have about 60% of the capacity of when the temperature is warm.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> IIRC, unlimited.


8 years, unlimited? If so, I'd wait until year 7/month 11. Then file a claim if you think you have one.


----------



## hare459 (2 mo ago)

garsh said:


> "The measurement method used to determine Battery capacity, and the decision of whether to repair, replace, or provide reconditioned or re-manufactured parts, and the condition of any such replaced, reconditioned or re-manufactured parts, are at the sole discretion of Tesla."
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/sites/default/files/downloads/tesla-new-vehicle-limited-warranty-en-us.pdf


That all seems very vague. 

I wonder if they are good about honoring the warranty, or if they try hard to find a way to wiggle out of it.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

They'll wiggle


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

hare459 said:


> I wonder if they are good about honoring the warranty, or if they try hard to find a way to wiggle out of it.


If you really believe you've dropped below 70%, make a service appointment and see what they say.


----------

